# Woodside to Hwy 92 Ride: Best place to Park?



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a nice, scenic little 15-mile loop one can do multiple times for more distance. I was just wondering the best place to park for it... I used to park on the dirt near Canada Rd and Hwy 92, but it's a bit remote and I now hear that cars over there sometimes get broken into. 

So I was wondering if it'd be better to park at the Water Temple (does anyone care? can you get towed?), or in Woodside proper. But Woodside is laid out a little weird and at first glance doesn't seem to have much long-term parking. Where do y'all usually park there?

Oh, and how bad have the Woodside cops been lately for ticketing ppl at the stop signs? Boo. :frown2:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

How about the parking lot at Woodside Road and Whiskey Hill Road? It is set back behind buildings so you might not notice it from the road, but it is obvious on google maps.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> How about the parking lot at Woodside Road and Whiskey Hill Road? It is set back behind buildings so you might not notice it from the road, but it is obvious on google maps.


Hey UK, long time no talk. 

Is that a merchants' lot or a city lot? If it's the former, you think they'll tow you after 2 hours or something?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

In general, you'd want to avoid places that are known parking and also don't have a lot of traffic.

Canada and 92 is known parking, but I would think has enough traffic to reduce thefts (especially on weekends).

The parking lot Ukbloke mentioned works. It is the lot for the City Hall and for Village Pub and all the stores there. I've parked there for multiple hour rides without any issue.

On weekends, Woodside Elementary at Albion and Woodside also works. No parking when school is in session.

Avoid the Park and Ride at Woodside and 280. Had a friend's truck broken into there.

The Water Temple seems to have limited hours that it is open, and I think most of the street side parking around there is marked as no parking.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

The parking lots around the Woodside Town Hall map here work well.

The police park there, so break-ins are not likely to be a problem.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

A thank-you to everyone who replied, and rep'd. :thumbsup:
('cept for UK, 'cuz I have to spread more rep around b4 reppin' 'im again)


----------

